

Battle for Tripoli - hsparikh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-14610722

======
hsparikh
As another chapter closes on the Arab Spring, BBC is bringing to us brilliant
coverage of events on ground through the power of technology combined with
real guts and determination of the news reporters.

------
viggity
Please don't editorialize in your title.

"BBC has live coverage of the events unfolding in Tripoli"

is preferable to

"BBC's amazing live coverage of events unfolding in Tripoli".

If you want to comment on the quality of their coverage, do it in the HN
comments.

------
innes
This is funny - reading the title of this post, I thought perhaps it was being
sarcastic. A few hours ago a number of tweets appeared in my stream
criticising the BBC for being slow on the uptake WRT Libya. Maybe they've
caught up by now.

For Example: " _BBC correspondent: "Rumours that rebels are advancing into
Tripoli". Sky correspondent: sitting in truck with rebels advancing into
Tripoli._ "
[https://twitter.com/#!/Mr_Eugenides/status/10538684278598041...](https://twitter.com/#!/Mr_Eugenides/status/105386842785980416)

and

" _Alex Crawford (female) is fab for Sky News in Tripoli while BBC guy is
stuck in Gaddaffi surrounded hotel. BBC coverage is shambolic. Why?_ "
[https://twitter.com/#!/LesleyRiddoch/status/1055547826426511...](https://twitter.com/#!/LesleyRiddoch/status/105554782642651136)

(Sky is the main non-state-funded News channel in the UK).

